

Community is just as important as the Code - pquerna
http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2010/02/02/facebook-open-source/

======
Herring
> _programmers didn’t like web forums for submitting patches, and later proper
> mailing lists were setup._

I've been curious about this for a while. Any particular reason? Forums to me
seem 10x easier to read.

~~~
bmcleod
It's much easier to mange your inbox to your own liking than it is a forum.
Flagging, sorting, filtering and deleting are all much more difficult in a
forum.

It's also much easier to have all the things you do point at at one location
than have to check a bunch of forums.

